# Library Confusion



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Amazon's documentation is confusing to me because they did not put everything in one place such as "Media Storage."  I only understand the Cloud partially.  I know you can put music files on there.  Mine shows 4.2 gb available but I don't have much on there so something is not appearing in the Cloud content window??

My Audible book is in "My Library" as are my purchased videos in a different "library".  The storage rules seem to be not only different for what you stream, rent, or buy, but also some films may have different rules.  They do specify which file types may be placed in the Cloud and seem to specifically exclude audio books file types (but not mp3s).  

I thought that Carbonite might help in freeing up some more space on my laptop hd, but Carbonite eliminates files that you have deleted after 30 days--its still a good way to backup though, IMO.  I thought that Amazon stores your digital purchases for you until you delete them as long as you do not exceed your allotted limit?

I was thinking of deleting audio books and videos after we had viewed them since we could get them again if we wanted to see them again.  However, I'm confused about this also since there may be limits on the number of times the product can be downloaded.  Again this may depend on the particular item?  I understand why they limit the number of devices a download can be made to.  

I think this is an concern to others besides myself.  We have limited storage in the Cloud and also our Fires.  If anyone can clairfy any of this stuff, please sing out.  Thanks.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, I guess it's up to me to figure this one out.  I'll let you know as I make progress. Here's some things I've discovered:

If you download an mp3 book (this is not the format used by Audible), you can upload it to the Cloud the same as any other mp3 file.  You can also side load it.

You cannot store audio books (i.e. Audible) on the Cloud.  They are stored in a library withing Audible for you.  If you do not have instant download checked, you can download from your library via the Audible app on your Fire.

Your Kindle purchased book content comes up automatically.

Your purchased videos and movies are stored in yet another library and can be downloaded from a list on your Fire.

I hope I got this right so far.  I don't know how to store personal documents, pdfs, and/or books acquired from somewhere other than Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan,

Sometimes it might take more than an hour to get an answer... 

People will answer I'm sure (I'm not home right now and entering is difficult.)

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Shastastan,
> 
> Sometimes it might take more than an hour to get an answer...
> 
> ...


Yo Betsy. My original post was a couple of days ago. I was not necessarily expecting an answer, but was hoping for one. I realize that the Fire is new and maybe folks don't know the answers to some of these questions. I try to find out stuff for myself when I can. I actually do even look in the manual. I like this forum a lot because the folks on here are pretty sharp about the tech stuff. I do still think that Amazon could have made the various aspects of their storage features easier for customers to understand. Just sayin'....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oops *red face* 

I'm blaming it on using my Fire and the print is tiny. 

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

No prob, Betsy.  I'm having difficulty with font size and zooming also.  Seems to be no consistency on when you can zoom and when you can't.  Must be app/webpage specific?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't normally do the zooming, so I haven't tried it much. 

Thanks for outlining what you've found about storage...

Betsy


----------

